
Android is dead - linhtran168
http://brianshall.com/content/android-dead
======
kaolinite
No it's not, that's ridiculous. Stop attention-seeking.

(I did write a long post about the future of Android, etc, but soon realised
after flicking around on the blogger's site that it's not worth it. Load of
rubbish from an "expert on how digitalization and the mobile web are remaking
markets, industries, business models and lives around the world." ..Yeah).

